# Java Problems with Windows Vista



## Cora.Faith (Jan 10, 2008)

I hope I'm posting this in the right place...

Hi!
I have to admit to being completely at a loss with my new laptop. A friend set it up for me before leaving me to figure out the rest. Currently, I am trying to download java which I discovered that I don't have when my little brother came over and immediately tried to play online games.

I downloaded the java installer from http://www.java.com/en/download/wind...=www.java.com:
and, following their instructions, downloaded the offline installer, closed my firefox and tried to open the program.
The error I get is like this:

Java(TM) has stopped working
A problem has caused the program to stop working correctly.
Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available.

My only option is to close the program, which I do. It doesn't give me any more information than that. I tried downloading the online installer and that did the same thing. I've checked my firewall but it doesn't appear to be blocking anything.

Really I'm just not sure what this means or what I should do about it...

Can anyone help me?

Thanks!
Cora


----------



## Jacee (Jan 4, 2008)

Your link leads me to a 404 page.

Try this:


Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6*. 
Scroll down to where it says "_Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6u3 allows end-users to run Java applications_". 
Click the "*Download*" button to the right. 
Check the box that says: "*Accept*_ License Agreement_". 
The page will refresh. 
Click on the link to download _Windows Offline Installation_ with or without Multi-language and save to your desktop. 
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser. 
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel* double-click on *Add/Remove* programs and remove all older versions of Java. 
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment (JRE or J2SE) in the name. 
Click the *Remove* or *Change/Remove* button. 
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java versions. 
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed. 
Then from your desktop double-click on *jre-6u3-windows-i586-p.exe* to install the newest version.


----------



## Cora.Faith (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks so much both of you - that worked!
Just one more quick question - after I've installed Java, can I delete original installer that I downloaded? The ones for Flash, Java, Tunes etc are littering my desktop...
thanks!
-Cora


----------



## Jacee (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not quite sure what you're asking. Look in "Programs and Features"
and let us know what the Java "original installer" is. 

Keep "Adobe Flash player Active X" and "Player Plugin", if there.


----------



## Cora.Faith (Jan 10, 2008)

What I mean is that whe"n I first dowloaded the plug-in, there was a file which I used to install Java onto my computer. That file is called "jre-6u3-windows-i586-p" - can I delete that?


----------



## Jacee (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, if it's on your desktop


----------

